# the worst name in the world...



## e.Blackstar (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey people! of all the people that I know, I have the most awful name! (No, its not, like, Fruitcake, or Sjhhhjhgf, or anything) 

My full name is Maria Elise Staubus.

Maria-there are absolutly WAY too many songs with the name Maria in them. Think 'Sound of Music', 'West side story', a bunch of Spanish songs, and of course, the every present Latin, "Ave Maria" (hail Mary) ones. People have been singing them at me for 14 YEARS!!!!! (plus, there aen't any nicknames for Maria besides Ria or maybe May. Nope, not happenin')


Elise-In America, at least, that's like Shirley or Jane or Beverly or Beatrice. Urgh.

Staubus-Terrible! awful, disgusting! in German, Staub means 'dirt'. The early Staubuses were farmers. 

So, we have 'awful way-too-sung-about old-fashioned piece of dirt'. Great huh? does anyone else have awaful names, or am I alone in my depression?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Aug 12, 2004)

Eh, it's not that bad.  It is an easy name to make fun of though, just tell them if they do make fun of your name you'll knock their lights out.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually. . . .

I've always liked the name Maria. I've never once met a Maria in my life who was rude. The very name seems to hint at a kind, sweet soul.

And Elise is actually a very beautiful name! I've always loved old-fashioned names like Elayne, Esther, Rose, Ethel, Elise, etc (and notice that I seem to go towards the ones that start with "E's" too . . . I like the "E" names. ). Think about it this way: I could actually see an Elf being named "Elise." Old-fashioned names are very Tolkienish!


----------



## Thorondor (Aug 13, 2004)

It could be worse...Your parents could have named you Herman Merman...(no that is not my real name!)


----------



## joxy (Aug 13, 2004)

Be comforted: Beethoven wrote a beautiful short piano piece "Fuer Elise", "for Elise".


----------



## pipin (Aug 13, 2004)

no the worst name is my friends: Eugune Hoolyo Kleven


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 15, 2004)

Dude! 
Your name isn't really that bad. Of course, it's not that great either....
It could be Myrin Humperdink. Trust me, be glad that's your name!
My name is Hobbit-queen. ( I hope that's not weird to you )

 Always,

 Hobbit-queen


----------



## Éomond (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah, be thankful it's not Poopise Chucklebutt.

But Maria sounds dope, I haven't met a Maria before. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 18, 2004)

I knew someone whose parents wanted to name her Evelyn Bullfrog. Thankfully they stuck to Evelyn Wyoming, which even in itself it definitely unique!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you dear ones, you have comforted me much in my distress. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## spirit (Aug 18, 2004)

Awww. That's a nice name.
Have you seen meet the parents? Ben Stiller has the most emberessing/funniest name. It's something like *Gay Lord Falker* 
  

Edit:


> Yeah, be thankful it's not Poopise Chucklebutt


 Ouch! That's my real name!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't think your name is horrible at all. I really like your first name- because that is my middle name. And at least your last name is not something boring like a weight measurement- like GRAMS. And no one will have been calling you Graham Cracker for years. And at least you have nothing like Carina in your name that sounds like such a soft and girly name....bleh.  I think your name is awesome.


----------



## TheWhiteLady (Sep 8, 2004)

You have a very nice name. I see nothing wrong with it at all. I could suggest a nickname for you. How about Mar or Mare? Well, no... nevermind. 

Anyway, be glad your name isn't Cash Pyle. Yes, that is a real name! Or try the first name of Dodge. Yikes! They named the kid after the dog and the truck! Oooo, or Englebert Humperdink. Oh, or the last name of Bong. There's actually a park here that's named after Mr. Bong. What the heck were people thinking?! There's a million billion names much more horrible than yours.

Yes, you have a very nice name.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 8, 2004)

Why thank you...although Dodge is a great name...muahahaha! Watch out kids!


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Sep 10, 2004)

No your name is not bad at all. There have been those named Ima June Bugg. And someone else has the first name Razzle (I think that's how it goes). Maybe it's Razzmataz. No your name is just fine. I've always liked the name Maria and Elise is just a form of my middle name, which is a form of the name Alice, which means "of noble kind". I could be wrong but that makes for a pretty cool name.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 25, 2004)

thankyouthankyou. My friend's nemises is named Reno, which is weird, but cool. if i ever have kids, they are going to have WEIRD names! Muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## morning star (Sep 27, 2004)

i've heard some really bad names before....one I can recall is: Harry Rocks


----------

